
YouTube: We’re Bigger Than You Thought - newacc
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/10/09/youtube-were-bigger-than-you-thought/?ref=technology
======
tholex
...putting it's global audience at around 20 billion.

hahaha

~~~
pbz
"Update | 12:00 p.m. Changed language to clarify that some figures referred to
billions of views, not billions of people."

------
zandorg
I didn't realise Chad Hurley (YouTube CEO) still worked for Google. Also
amazing (from Wikipedia) is how much stock he managed to keep onto (after
acquisition) when the early expenses were presumably so high.

~~~
bkbleikamp
It's possible he has needed to stay for his stock to vest, right?

~~~
zandorg
I meant that it's doing so well precisely because he's still there, and that's
why I'm surprised (that he's still there). He really cares!

